# kubike 24



## 525Rainer (27. April 2017)

hallo,

suche für meine tochter kurzfristig ein rad. 8 jahre, 135, 27kg und 60er innenbeinlänge.
nach längerer überlegung verzichten wir jetzt doch auf disk bremse und federgabel und konzentrieren uns auf ein möglichst leichtes rad.
ich möchte das möglichst unkompliziert kaufen. gibts bevor ichs bestell noch irgendwelche einwände oder gegenvorschläge oder sinnvolle details die ich aufrüsten sollte?

macht die federgabel sinn. 100 mehr. die rst 150,- mehr.
machts sinn den S rahmen zu nehmen für mehr technikorientiertes fahren?
ist der schwolbie black jack ok fürs gelände?
lohnt der sprung auf 9 fach?

haben die bikes vernünftig kleine übersetzungen?


danke


----------



## delphi1507 (27. April 2017)

Wo soll gefahren werden? Wenn es nicht holprig ist kannst du die Federgabel getrost weglassen. 
Bei den Scheibenbremsen hingegen würde ich nie wieder Kompromisse machen!

Meine Tochter kommt mit den disc Bremsen deutlich besser klar durch die geringeren bedienkräfte, seit dem beklagt sie sich nicht mehr ihre Hände taten weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuMe76 (27. April 2017)

Also ich weiß nicht, ob bei Kindern Scheibenbremsen erforderlich sind. Mein Sohn ist Fünf und hat kürzlich sein Early Rider in 20 Zoll bekommen. Das ist mit Felgenbremsen ausgestattet - und die wirken bei ihm brutal. Er musste sich an das Dosieren gewöhnen. Gleichzeitig spart man deutlich an Gewicht verglichen mit Scheibenbremsen.

Und geringes Gewicht ist für ein Kinderrad (bei gegebener Qualtität/Sicherheit der Komponenten) das einzig wirklich Wichtige, wie ich jetzt selbst feststellen konnte. Unglaublich wie unser Junge mit dem 7kg Rad losgeht im Vergleich zu seinem viel schwereren 16 Zoll "Eisenschwein", auf dem er das Fahren mit Drei gelernt hatte und seitdem unterwegs war. Und welche Freude er hat.

Ergo, nimm das leichteste Rad, das ins Budget passt und mach ansonsten keine Wissenschaft draus.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. April 2017)

LuMe76 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, ob bei Kindern Scheibenbremsen erforderlich sind. Mein Sohn ist Fünf und hat kürzlich sein Early Rider in 20 Zoll bekommen. Das ist mit Felgenbremsen ausgestattet - und die wirken bei ihm brutal. Er musste sich an das Dosieren gewöhnen. Gleichzeitig spart man deutlich an Gewicht verglichen mit Scheibenbremsen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 525Rainer (28. April 2017)

Ich zieh sie teilweise 1000 HM auf den Berg und sie fährt dann mit mama die teer und forststr wieder ab. Altissimo zum coast z.b. von daher muss die bremse schon was können. Leider gibts scheinbar nur beim superlight eine diskoption


----------



## Diman (28. April 2017)

Alternativ könnte man eine hs33 verbauen. Geringere Bedienkräfte weil hydraulisch genug Power und wahrscheinlich nicht so teuer wie Superleicht.


----------



## thomas79 (28. April 2017)

Ohne was zum Thema beitragen zu können, aber wie machst du das mit dem Ziehen?


----------



## Diman (28. April 2017)

Follow me würde bei 20" noch funktionieren, bei 24" vermutlich eine Leine.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. April 2017)

ja, ich zieh sie einfach mit einem spanngurt hoch. sie kann mittreten und lenken usw. und der gurt wiegt nix.  einen nachläufer werd ich bald für meine frau und die 3,5 jährige brauchen. 

hs33 hätt ich sogar noch aber die v-brakes find ich besser. ich werd mal anrufen ob dir mir das rad mit disk felgen und aufnahmen verkaufen können und ich bau meine alte XT drauf.


----------



## Dakeyras (7. Mai 2017)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> suche für meine tochter kurzfristig ein rad. 8 jahre, 135, 27kg und 60er innenbeinlänge.



Bist du dir sicher, dass das bei den Eckdaten ein 24er werden soll? Da sitzt sie doch nicht lang drauf. 
Da passen doch auch schon kleine 26er. 

Meine Tochter fährt seit sie nicht ganz 7 Jahre alt war und etwa 130cm groß auf einem Kania twentysix small. 24 haben wir bewusst ausgelassen... 


EDIT : Kania heißt jetzt Pyro


----------



## reijada (7. Mai 2017)

Das sehe ich genauso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (7. Mai 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass das bei den Eckdaten ein 24er werden soll? Da sitzt sie doch nicht lang drauf.
> Da passen doch auch schon kleine 26er.
> 
> Meine Tochter fährt seit sie nicht ganz 7 Jahre alt war und etwa 130cm groß auf einem Kania twentysix small. 24 haben wir bewusst ausgelassen...
> ...



ja, du hast recht. aber auch wenn sie nicht lange draufsitzt, kann kind 2 das 24er früher nutzen und die zeit mit dem 20er das wirklich untauglich ist vielleicht verkürzen.


----------

